# Vizsla burned in house fire



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Hoping a some of our members can see their way to help with Blue's vet cost. I will be sending in my own donation. 
If your not a member of the forum, you will be unable to see the pictures below.

The Vizsla Rescue Haven has a new foster coming in named Blue, a 2 yr old female. Her owner and his 3 vizslas were in a house fire before Xmas while visiting friends. Two of the vizslas did not make it. The owner and Blue are still hospitalized. The owner will be hospitalized for at least 2 more months and then be in a rehab facility for another 4 months. His daughter needs a foster for Blue until her father is well enough to take her back. Needless to say the vet bills are for Blue are high so if you can help us cover them, we would appreciate it. To date, the medical bills for Blue are $1,500 with $75 a day additional until she is healthy enough to be released from the vet. She has finally started eating on her own which is a great sign. If you can help please go to our web site at 
http://vizslarescuehaven.org/contribute.shtml to donate. All donations are tax deductible. We may need a foster home for Blue depending on what medical treatment she will need. The pictures below show Blue in the middle with the 2 vizslas that did not make it, Blue in the vet hospital, and Blue before the fire.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

So sad!!! I'll definitely donate - what a terrible situation. Do you know where Blue is?? That picture of her burned breaks my heart and reminds me of my Penny's leg when I got her. Depending on where she is, I'd think about fostering her when she's ready.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Because Vizsla Rescue Haven is involved, it would lead me to believe she is in California.
If you go to their website, then click Make a one-time donation. You will then see a box on the left that states Enter description. In that box type Blue's Care, enter the amount you would like to donate in the Item price box.
Thank you.
I can't imagine the nightmare Blue and her owner are going through.
Seeing three vizslas (same as my household) really hit home with me.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Perfect - now that I look at their site, I think this is a rescue that RBD has worked with. I'll have to keep track of this girl - they aren't that far away, only about an hour and a half from me. Both of my dogs came to me with injuries and when I saw her picture it hit home with me too and reminded me of the months long daily bandage changes for Penny.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

RBD can vouch for the rescue. They do wonderful work.


----------



## Gatsby2015 (Oct 26, 2015)

Poor angel! So heartbreaking. I donated and will pass this info along.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Kay Ingle is a Vizsla angel. She has run Vizsla Rescue Haven for over 15 years. She takes the Vizslas that have no options. Their time has run out. She often has to make those life or death decisions. I admire her greatly.

Blue is a dog that survived death by fire. His owner survived burning to death barely. I don't know what I would do in a hospital bed recovering for months. The knowledge that at least one of my beloved Vizslas had survived would be of some comfort.

When you contribute to Vizsla Rescue Haven, you are helping Kay help dogs like Blue and his owner.

You know your relationship with your Velcro dog. Donations are what allows Kay to do this work.

On Texas Red's post is the link to donate. Unlike paying taxes, you'll know that your money is being spent wisely.

May your Vizslas live to be old and happy partners for life. They always give more than they receive IMHO.

Happy trails and trials,
RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

For those on facebook, they have a update on Blue. Some of the pictures are graphic 
https://www.facebook.com/Vizsla-Rescue-Haven-350289656917/timeline/

If your not a fan of facebook
Update: Liz took Baby Blue to UC Davis vet school today. The staff were amazed how well she is doing considering what she had been through. They went over her with a fine tooth comb and a surgeon checked her feet and the open wound on her back because they were bleeding continuously. We are waiting for blood and urinalysis but her eyes and overall condition are OK. Blue weighed 36 lbs making her at least 10 to 15 lbs under weight. The biggest concern is the possibility of infection so people are not supposed to touch her or take her in public. She can wear cotton t-shirts to help keep her warm and sleep under a blanket. Her hair may never grow back. I want to thank Liz for the dedication and care she is giving Baby Blue. We will try to do updates on her progress every 4 or 5 days.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah, the pictures are disturbing, but also encouraging. Compared to the 1st picture at the vet's she almost looks good. Especially the last picture - she is interested in something and has her ears up. I would be in a "Go away - leave me alone" state.

Bob


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

She actually looks remarkably good for what she's been through. UC Davis is an amazing hospital and I'm so glad they were able to take her there! She's being fostered close to my house - I reached out to her foster Mom to see if she needs any help. After all the stuff I had to do with Penny's leg when I got her, I know how time consuming it can be and with Penny it was just a leg, not her whole body like poor Blue.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Below is some info about the fire that Blue was is. Looking at the video, it's truly amazing that she survived!! I've actually talked to her foster Mom and she said that Blue is healing faster than then expected. When Blue is feeling a little better I'm going to go over and meet her, hopefully in the next week or so. 

Here is the article about the fire Blue, the Vizsla Rescue Haven's newest foster,
was in. You can see a video of the house burning at 
https://www.facebook.com/ivfire/?fref=ts&ref=br_tf

PRESS RELEASE 
Structure Fire 
Date December 21 2015

At 6:47 Am Illinois Valley Fire District, AMR and Rural Metro Fire Department responded to reported structure fire located near the 100 Block of Patton Bar Road near Cave Junction. Upon arrival units found a fully engulfed single family home. The occupant of the home was able to get out but suffered 2nd and 3rd degree burns. AMR transported patient to local area hospital. Units were able to get a knock down on the fire... and start mop up and overhaul after 50 minutes. The cause fire is under investigation. Photos of this incident will be posted on the Illinois Valley Fires Districts Facebook page for the media and public to view.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you CrazyCash for keeping us updated. I had meant to post earlier, and got sidetracked.
I hope you get to meet Baby Blue aka Phoenix.

https://www.facebook.com/ivfire/videos/10153219698647823/?theater


The start of Blues road to recovery.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gLDEkFwjFk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Update from Vizsla Rescue Haven

Blue Update: The updates on Blue will not be as frequent since her progress is slow. She went to UC Davis for a second appointment & after x-rays, they found a bone bruise on her front shoulder. We think this happened when she was thrown from the house when it blew up. She continues to receive cold laser treatments on the open wounds on her back and hip to help promote healing. I was talking with Liz, her foster mom, on the phone when I heard a dog whimpered. I asked Liz if it was Blue and she said yes, that Blue was sleeping and dreaming. The whimpering went to full scale screaming. I have never heard a dog make such sounds of fear and pain. Liz had to get off the phone in order to wake Blue up and make sure she was OK. It is apparent that Blue has PTSD caused by the fire. Below are 2 pictures of Blue that are not so graphic. Blue's hair is beginning to grow back and Liz's cat has taken on the role of watching over Blue while she sleeps much to Blue's dismay.

If you would like to donate, to help with Blue's medical care.
http://www.vizslarescuehaven.org/


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I got to meet sweet Blue today! She is such a sweetheart. Liz, her foster Mom is great and so is her family. Blue has two other sweet Vs to keep her company and a couple of cats (which she doesn't love so much  ). 

While she is looking so much better, she still has a long road ahead of her, but she's definitely in good hands and is receiving the best care. 

Her two new V friends are also adorable, my dogs were not so happy when I got home and smelled like another dog.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

My best friend and I are praying for blue 's healing as well as her caregiver's. Will he be able to care for her again? Is she missing her beloved pack? God rest their innocent souls; they are Angels now,watching over everything. I hope that your Vs will provide her with gentle company.I know that you will care for her to your best ability. May healing and comfort shower upon you all.


----------

